# Linksys WET610N..Anyone using these with the HR2X?



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Or should I just go with a WGA600N?


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Seeing how they are about the same price why not go with the plug&play WGA600N.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

The 610N is also P&P. I also might try in on the desktop with a direct connection on the HR21.


----------



## dalith15 (Jun 2, 2007)

I have WET610N connected to a switch connecting my Xbox 360 and HR20, both are working great! My router is a WRT610N FYI...


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I saw in another thread that the WGA600N is being discontinued and replaced by the WET610N.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

gio12 said:


> The 610N is also P&P. I also might try in on the desktop with a direct connection on the HR21.


By Plug & Play, he means the WGA600N is "supported" by the software in the HR2x DVRS. You don't need to configure it externally, just connect it to the DVR and it will recognize it an start the configuration menu. At this point, that particular model is the only one supported that way.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> I saw in another thread that the WGA600N is being discontinued and replaced by the WET610N.


Makes sense. The wrt600n router was replaced by the wrt610n.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

dalith15 said:


> I have WET610N connected to a switch connecting my Xbox 360 and HR20, both are working great! My router is a WRT610N FYI...


How do you like your WRT610N? I have heard from alot of people to get the WRT600N as it has more Range than the WRT610N because of the external antennas so I am confused which one is Best.

Any problems with it as I have the WRT54GX and I am looking to UPGRADE and expense is not a big factor but Speed & Distance are my two greatest concerns along with compatibility with my WGS600N Gaming Adapters hooked up to my Directv DVRs.


----------



## dels28 (Apr 30, 2009)

New to the forum, I have my wet610 connected to my hr23-700 via my wrt610n also. Performs perfectly, no hitches once connected. Wasn't plug and play, but simple to set up.


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

I have the WRT610N, and it replaced (initially) a WRT54GS.
Speed and range are fine for my uses - better range than the 54GS had, and of course better speed with N devices. Same speeds with G devices as previously.

One note of caution to anyone who might be using any recent Cisco/Linksys firmware for the 54G series (G/GS/GL) and the N series (pretty much whatever was shipped from the factory plus updates) - there's a serious problem with NAT translation for Voice Over IP adapters - it basically can completely screw up the SIP packets. Port Forwarding and DMZ don't work as expected either - the packets still get messed up (which they should not).
I won't bore you with details - let me know if you want more info. (Note - it seems to depend on what voice adapter you use, and who the service provider is - it doesn't appear to be universal - but there have been lots of reports about it.) The fix, for me, was to load DD-WRT firmware on the 54GS and use it as the 'internet' router, and put the 610N on a subnet as the 'intranet' router.

Another option for me is to buy a D-Link (Dir-825 or something like that) - the D-Link firmware doesn't muck with the port assignments.


----------



## dalith15 (Jun 2, 2007)

I've been pretty happy with my WRT610N. My WET610N is only about 15-20ft away, on the same floor, in the same room, so there isn't much to interfere with. 

I've managed to stream HD videos from my Mac Mini (two rooms away and 802.11n) to the 360 without any issues as well. Been dabbling with Media Share and have managed to stream a test video to the HR20 (HD mpeg2) without any trouble. Only difference with the Media Share is that the video is coming from the Router itself via the built in media server and my flash drive attached to the router.


----------



## slimoli (Jan 28, 2005)

I have a wga600n and just bought a WET610N that should arrive by the weekend. I will let you guys know how it goes range and rate-wise. I don't care about the "support' because I will use the web configuration anyway. The WET610N has 3 antennas as opposed to 2 on the WGA600N and I expect the range to be a bit better. My router is a D-LINK DIR655.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

I wne to to BB yesterday and pick one up. It took 5 min to configure it on my computer. You plug it into you run the CD first with the WET plugged into your router and it configures it for your network. 

Unlpug and plug it into you HR2X and your DONE!

I am getting a 28% signal with a 2Wire Router/DSL modem and everything seems fine. I am using TVersity for music only really.

Once I get a new one, I will use it for MRV witha N router.

The WET610N works as well as my Buffalo EC did.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

They should be identical in descirption and function, but the WET610n could have some inprovements and/or hardware updates. It would not surprise me if they get away from the Game Adapter label and go with the Ethernet Bridge label going forward. 

The difference is pretty much the name, like Swine Flu and/or H1N1.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> How do you like your WRT610N? I have heard from alot of people to get the WRT600N as it has more Range than the WRT610N because of the external antennas so I am confused which one is Best.
> 
> Any problems with it as I have the WRT54GX and I am looking to UPGRADE and expense is not a big factor but Speed & Distance are my two greatest concerns along with compatibility with my WGS600N Gaming Adapters hooked up to my Directv DVRs.


I just hooked up the 600N and it is not Plug and Play if you have a secure wireless setup. You have to get the router to allow the 600N on the network. Just follow the steps in the manual and you will get it connected in about 15 minutes. You do not have to disable your secure network, as has been posted. After you get your secure network to recognize the 600N, you connect it to an HR, go to "Network" then go to "Advanced Setup" and the HR will set it up.

After I did that, I installed a Linksys work station switch and connected it to the 600N and put all four of my 20-700s on it and all work well. Nothing complicated about it. The CD does ask for a password. That password is "admin". That's all there is to it.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Spanky_Partain said:


> They should be identical in descirption and function, but the WET610n could have some inprovements and/or hardware updates. It would not surprise me if they get away from the Game Adapter label and go with the Ethernet Bridge label going forward.
> 
> The difference is pretty much the name, like Swine Flu and/or H1N1.


Yeah, the name threw me too. Then I read a review of the 600N by someone who hooked it up to a D* DVR and I bought it. Had a problem with the first one, but the second one was easy to set up.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slimoli said:


> I have a wga600n and just bought a WET610N that should arrive by the weekend. I will let you guys know how it goes range and rate-wise. I don't care about the "support' because I will use the web configuration anyway. The WET610N has 3 antennas as opposed to 2 on the WGA600N and I expect the range to be a bit better. My router is a D-LINK DIR655.


I have the same router and the 600N is about 25 feet from the router and one floor above it. Works perfectly.

Rich


----------



## slimoli (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok. Got my WET610N today. I can say the range/speed improved a bit from the WGA600N. I was getting 108/90 with my WGA 20 feet from my DIR655 N router. Replaced it with the WET and now I get 162/96 (speed/range) . This is not rock solid, though, and sometimes the speed drops a little (both WGA and WET). I now have the WET in my living room and the WGA in the bedroom. I also know that anything over 100 MBPS is useless since the ethernet card on the HR2x is only 100 MBPS. Keeping over 54 mpps seems to be enough to stream HD and that's my goal.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

slimoli said:


> Ok. Got my WET610N today. I can say the range/speed improved a bit from the WGA600N. I was getting 108/90 with my WGA 20 feet from my DIR655 N router. Replaced it with the WET and now I get 162/96 (speed/range) . This is not rock solid, though, and sometimes the speed drops a little (both WGA and WET). I now have the WET in my living room and the WGA in the bedroom. I also know that anything over 100 MBPS is useless since the ethernet card on the HR2x is only 100 MBPS. Keeping over 54 mpps seems to be enough to stream HD and that's my goal.


Great to hear!


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

I recommend the Dlink DAP-1522 Xtreme N Duo Wireless Bridge instead. It has a built-in 4-Port Gigabit switch and dual band (2.4GHz or 5GHz) 802.11n.

I have both the Linksys WGA600N and the Dlink wireless bridge. The Dlink has better signal strength and bandwidth when I compared them in the same locations. The built-in 4-Port Gigabit switch is definitely a plus.


----------



## dels28 (Apr 30, 2009)

Having only one ethernet port is the only minus I've had with this bridge, I investeed in a couple of netgear ports to connect other devices.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

dels28 said:


> Having only one ethernet port is the only minus I've had with this bridge, I investeed in a couple of netgear ports to connect other devices.


I have used the SMCWEB-N bridge device as well with good luck and it has multiple ports in a bridge device configuration.


----------



## slimoli (Jan 28, 2005)

techm8n said:


> I recommend the Dlink DAP-1522 Xtreme N Duo Wireless Bridge instead. It has a built-in 4-Port Gigabit switch and dual band (2.4GHz or 5GHz) 802.11n.
> 
> I have both the Linksys WGA600N and the Dlink wireless bridge. The Dlink has better signal strength and bandwidth when I compared them in the same locations. The built-in 4-Port Gigabit switch is definitely a plus.


I returned my DAP1522. Couldn't get it to work further than 15 feet at decent speed. It has everything to be better than the WGA or the WET and my router is the DIR655 also from DLINK. I probably had some conflict and there is more than 100 wireless networks in my building. I also tried the Hawking Range Extender, as far as I know the only N extender available, and the result was similar to the DAP1522. Wireless in a condo is like lottery.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

slimoli said:


> Ok. Got my WET610N today. I can say the range/speed improved a bit from the WGA600N. I was getting 108/90 with my WGA 20 feet from my DIR655 N router. Replaced it with the WET and now I get 162/96 (speed/range) . This is not rock solid, though, and sometimes the speed drops a little (both WGA and WET). I now have the WET in my living room and the WGA in the bedroom. I also know that anything over 100 MBPS is useless since the ethernet card on the HR2x is only 100 MBPS. Keeping over 54 mpps seems to be enough to stream HD and that's my goal.


That's good to know, I was hoping that the range would be better on this unit.


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

slimoli said:


> I returned my DAP1522. Couldn't get it to work further than 15 feet at decent speed. It has everything to be better than the WGA or the WET and my router is the DIR655 also from DLINK. I probably had some conflict and there is more than 100 wireless networks in my building. I also tried the Hawking Range Extender, as far as I know the only N extender available, and the result was similar to the DAP1522. Wireless in a condo is like lottery.


Wow, 100 wireless networks, that's quite a lot. I have about 8 wireless networks in my area. I get around 55% signal strength.

Did you try using channels that wireless networks nearby didn't use?


----------



## slimoli (Jan 28, 2005)

techm8n said:


> Wow, 100 wireless networks, that's quite a lot. I have about 8 wireless networks in my area. I get around 55% signal strength.
> 
> Did you try using channels that wireless networks nearby didn't use?


180 units in my condominium, my guess is at least 100 networks. From my unit, the WGA600N is in the range of more than 40 of them.

I tested all the channels and ch 3 is the one with best results. The recommended 1,6 or 11 are the worst because those are what almost everybody use.

One thing I am yet to try is to use a 5 Mhz router. I am not sure if I can get better speed from 20-35 feet and 4 walls.


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

slimoli said:


> 180 units in my condominium, my guess is at least 100 networks. From my unit, the WGA600N is in the range of more than 40 of them.
> 
> I tested all the channels and ch 3 is the one with best results. The recommended 1,6 or 11 are the worst because those are what almost everybody use.
> 
> One thing I am yet to try is to use a 5 Mhz router. I am not sure if I can get better speed from 20-35 feet and 4 walls.


5ghz has less interference from other WAPs. I'd give it a shot. Try the Dlink DIR-825 Dual Band Router. I'm using 5ghz frequency and definitely has more bandwidth compared to 2.4ghz N. I've done benchmark testing on it.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

slimoli said:


> Ok. Got my WET610N today. I can say the range/speed improved a bit from the WGA600N. I was getting 108/90 with my WGA 20 feet from my DIR655 N router. Replaced it with the WET and now I get 162/96 (speed/range) . This is not rock solid, though, and sometimes the speed drops a little (both WGA and WET). I now have the WET in my living room and the WGA in the bedroom. I also know that anything over 100 MBPS is useless since the ethernet card on the HR2x is only 100 MBPS. Keeping over 54 mpps seems to be enough to stream HD and that's my goal.


I thought the same thing about using "G" Speed but the average is like 27.3 Mbps of TCP payload throughput so you may want to check out this article and see what you think. And with Protection it can be less. That 100 Mbps is a Maximum Throughput Speed under Perfect Conditions.

http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/a/wireless/2003/08/08/wireless_throughput.html


----------



## slimoli (Jan 28, 2005)

Just a new feedback on the WET610N:

-Range and speed is definitely better than the WGA600N. That's the good news.

-As a CE member, I have been testing the MRV using 1 client and 2 servers. The server linked through the WGA works like a charm and never gave me any trouble. The server attached to the WET works for few minutes until a msg "unable to access media" comes up. I swapped the adapters and the problem seems to be only with the WET. To make things a bit worse, Directv2pc also stops working with the same server as soon as I get the msg. I can look at the playlist but when I hit play the msg comes up. After the msg I can no longer play anything from the server, it's like something is blocking the MRV access.

All other network functions work fine with the WET, inclusing VOD and media sharing (photos,music,etc...)


----------

